# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Hướng dẫn bảo vệ website với các cuộc tấn công DDos.

## ngocdona

Hướng dẫn bảo vệ website với các cuộc tấn công DDos sau:
- TCP SYN Flood - TCP SYN-ACK Reflection Flood (DRDoS) - TCP Spoofed SYN Flood - TCP ACK Flood - TCP IP Fragmented Attack - HTTP and HTTPS Flood Attacks - INTELLIGENT HTTP and HTTPS Attacks - ICMP Echo Request Flood - UDP Flood Attack - DNS Amplification Attacks - X-flash DDOS Attacks - Smurf DOS attacks - SQL injection

Chỉ cần Post địa chỉ tên website cần bảo của bạn tại topic này hoặc PM cho tôi.
Tiếp theo chuyển "DNS A-record name" của tên "tenwebsite[cham]com" IP đang dùng về
địa chỉ Shield Wall IP: *183.91.2.211* (Chú ý bạn phải có quyền quản lý DNS domain của mình)

Cuối cùng vào site http://www.whatsmydns.net để kiểm tra tên miền của bạn đã chuyển sang IP Shield Wall hay chưa.
Khi "whatsmydns.net" trả về địa chỉ IP tên website của bạn là *183.91.2.211*, website của bạn đã được bảo vệ chống lại tấn công DDOS. 

Trường hợp bạn không muốn sử dụng tiếp hệ thống phòng thủ cho website của mình, bạn có thể chuyển "DNS A-record name" vể địa chỉ IP cũ.

Tôi sẽ thông báo lại với bạn khi hệ thống phòng thủ đã được kích hoạt.
Thân.

----------


## dinhhaianh091

thanhks bài viết nhé .............[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

